
TypeScript imposes a 1600 ms startup penalty on hello world - mpweiher
https://twitter.com/garybernhardt/status/1007690864909529088
======
crooked-v
Someone who thinks that Typescript affects startup time doesn't really seem to
understand the point of Typescript.

